
A Hole in the Head - commons-tragedy
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/hole-in-the-head-trepanation/
======
SamBam
There was a brief fad of trepanning in the 70s. People thought it might be a
cure for depression, or might have wanted to experience the divine. It was
mostly self-trepanning, with awls or electric drills. [1]

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/lifestyle/1998/05/31/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/lifestyle/1998/05/31/you-
need-it-like-a-hole-in-the-head-if-youre-looking-for-enlightenment-heres-the-
drill/5d01b5d8-c607-4a1a-b2b5-bf9a1e2e638a/)

------
dr_dshiv
Wait, so does it have noticeable effects on consciousness? I wish the article
had described the perspective of patients. What does it feel like?

~~~
kace91
If you're interested there are articles about people who tried themselves or
with the help of friends at home, in the 70's or so. I read about it a while
ago, but although it's an interesting read there's no clear answer (people
were already into it enough to perforate their own skulls, so their account
isnt very subjective, and they were usually into the paranormal, "energies"
and similar pseudoscientific ideas).

------
SilkySm00th
A great Manga with a premise centered around trepanation is Homunculus by
Hideo Yamamoto

------
trepanne
I guess this is my cue!

